# Perfekte Zahlen errechnen



## Lybrial (24. Okt 2010)

Hiho,

bin seid einigen Stunden mit einem Problem beschäftigt und zwar bekomme ich es nicht
hin auf korrekte Weise alle Teiler einer perfekten Zahl auszugeben bzw. diese auch vorher
erst zu testen, ob sie denn perfekt ist.
Ein Zahl ist dann perfekt, wenn die Summe all ihrer Teiler die kleiner als
sie sind, die Zahl selber ergibt.

Bsp: 6 ist perfekt weil: 3+2+1 = 6

bisheriger Code:


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Aufgabe4
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		
		int zahl;
		int summe = 0;
		int teiler = 0;
		
		System.out.print("Bitte eine Ganzzahl eingeben: ");
		zahl = input.nextInt();
		
		for(int i = zahl; i > 1; i--)
		{
			for(teiler = 2; (teiler*teiler) < zahl; teiler++)
			{
				if(zahl % teiler == 0)
				{
					summe = summe + (zahl/teiler);
				}
				if(summe == zahl)
				{
					System.out.println(" " +i+ " ist eine perfekte Zahl!");
					summe = 1;
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## XHelp (24. Okt 2010)

Ist das ein Blog-Eintrag, oder fehlt hier die Frage? 
Außerdem habe ich ein Deja-vu... das gleiche Thema kam schon vor ein paar Tagen, einfach mal dannach suchen, ist bestimmt ein Kommilitone von dir


----------



## Lybrial (24. Okt 2010)

würde ich tun, nur anscheinend bin ich zu doof die Suchfunktion zu finden xD


----------



## XHelp (24. Okt 2010)

Oben, wo "Suchen" steht, kannst du suchen 
java-forum.org - Suchergebnisse

P.S. Außerdem solltest du die Teiler aufsummieren und nicht das Ergebnis der Division.


----------



## Landei (24. Okt 2010)

Du brauchst nicht rumzuprobieren, damit kommst du nicht weit. z ist dann und nur dann eine perfekte Zahl wenn z = 2^(n - 1) * (2^n - 1) und (2^n - 1) eine Primzahl ist (für letzteres muss n selbst eine Primzahl sein). 

Vollkommene Zahl ? Wikipedia


```
import java.math.BigInteger;

public class PerfectNumber {

    public static BigInteger perfectNumber(int n) {
        BigInteger prime = BigInteger.valueOf(2).pow(n).subtract(BigInteger.ONE);
        return prime.isProbablePrime(20)
                ? prime.multiply(BigInteger.valueOf(2).pow(n-1))
                : null;
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        for (int n = 1; n < 100; n++) {
            if (BigInteger.valueOf(n).isProbablePrime(20)) {
                BigInteger bi = perfectNumber(n);
                if (bi != null) {
                    System.out.println("n=" + n + ", perfect number:" + bi);
                }
            }
        }
    }
}
```


```
n=2, perfect number:6
n=3, perfect number:28
n=5, perfect number:496
n=7, perfect number:8128
n=13, perfect number:33550336
n=17, perfect number:8589869056
n=19, perfect number:137438691328
n=31, perfect number:2305843008139952128
n=61, perfect number:2658455991569831744654692615953842176
n=89, perfect number:191561942608236107294793378084303638130997321548169216
```


----------



## Lybrial (24. Okt 2010)

Das Programm kann ich noch nicht^^

Er gibt bei mir halt garnichts aus, eigentlich müsste es doch so funktionieren:


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Aufgabe4
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		
		int zahl;
		int summe = 0;
		int teiler;
		
		System.out.print("Bitte eine Ganzzahl eingeben: ");
		zahl = input.nextInt();
		
		for(int i = zahl; i > 1; i--)
		{
			for(teiler = 2; teiler < i; teiler++)
			{
				if(i % teiler == 0)
				{
					summe = summe + (i/teiler);
				}
			}
			if(summe == i)
			{
				System.out.println(" " +i+ " ist eine perfekte Zahl!");
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## energy47 (24. Okt 2010)

hier meine lösung.. 


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class CPerfekteZahl {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		int zahl = 0;
		int summe = 0;

		Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		System.out.println("geben sie eine zahl ein: ");
		zahl = sc.nextInt();

		for (int i = 1; i < zahl; i++) {
			if (zahl % i == 0) {
				summe += i;
			}
		}
		if (summe == zahl)
			System.out.println("die " + zahl + " ist eine Perfekte zahl");

		else
			System.out.println("leider keine perfekte zahl");
	}
}
```

ist nur gut wenn man selbst eine zahl eingibt..  man kann da auch eine schleife drum herum bauen um einfach zahlen von 1 bis n durch zu probieren aber das kann sehr sehr lange dauern.. dafür ist die lösung von landei besser


----------



## Lybrial (24. Okt 2010)

ah hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, wenn ich nur sagen möchte
ob eine zahl perfekt ist oder nicht, krieg ich das hin, was ich nicht 
hinbekomme ist, dass jeder teiler der perfektenzahl ausgegeben wird.


----------



## energy47 (24. Okt 2010)

Lybrial hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm kann ich noch nicht^^
> 
> Er gibt bei mir halt garnichts aus, eigentlich müsste es doch so funktionieren:
> 
> ...




dein programm macht nicht das was die regeln verlangen..


----------



## Landei (25. Okt 2010)

teiler muss bei 1 anfangen. Übrigens sind perfekte Zahlen immer gerade (es ist zwar nicht bewiesen, dass es keine ungeraden gibt, aber das erste Gegenbeispiel müsste astronomisch groß sein)



Lybrial hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm kann ich noch nicht^^



Das Programm ist nicht kompliziert, es sieht nur durch die umständliche BigInteger-Syntax so aus. Man kann die BigIntegers z.b. durch longs ersetzen (und add durch +, multiply durch * u.s.w.), das Problem ist nur, dass die perfekten Zahlen so schnell größer werden, dass man so nur wenige erwischt, bevor sie zu groß werden.

OT: Da das ein gutes Beispiel ist, wie man die umständliche Syntax vereinfachen kann, habe ich es ins Wiki meiner BigInt-Bibliothek BIRPN gepackt: RefactoringExample - birpn - A small example how to introduce BIRPN - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------



## Lybrial (25. Okt 2010)

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Aufgabe4
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		
		int n;
		int summe = 0;
		
		System.out.print("Bitte eine Ganzzahl eingeben: ");
		n = input.nextInt();
		
		for(int j = n; j > 1; j--)
		{
			summe = 0;
			for(int i = 1; i <= j; i++)
			{
				if(j%i == 0)
				{
					summe = summe + i;
				}
				if(summe == j)
				{
					System.out.println("Die Zahl: " +j+ " ist eine perfekte Zahl!");
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Die zahlen stimmen so weit AUßER!!!
Warum zeigt er mir hier die 24 als perfekte Zahl an? das ist falsch.
6 und 28 und 496 etc. werden angezeigt und sind auch korrekt.
aber wie kommt der auf die 24? versteh ich nicht.

und warum gibt er mir das auch mehrmals aus?


----------



## Clahboid (25. Okt 2010)

Hi,

Du darfst die Ausgabe erst nach der for-Schleife ausführen. Jetzt rechnet er bei 24:
1+2+3+4+6+8=24   ->   Ausgabe
Dann wird die 9 überprüft. Ist kein Teiler. Also bleibt Summe bei 24. Also Ausgabe. Dasselbe bei 10 und 11. Erst bei 12 ändert sich wieder die Summe.

Also erst alle Teiler aufsummieren und dann die Überprüfung und Ausgabe.


----------



## faetzminator (25. Okt 2010)

Pfui, wollen nun alle für Project Euler "bescheissen" :bae: ?


----------



## Lybrial (25. Okt 2010)

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Aufgabe4
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		
		int n;
		int summe = 0;
		
		System.out.print("Bitte eine Ganzzahl eingeben: ");
		n = input.nextInt();
		
		for(int j = n; j > 1; j--)
		{
			summe = 0;
			for(int i = 1; i < j; i++)
			{
				if(j%i == 0)
				{
					summe = summe + i;
				}
				if(summe > n)
				break;
			}
			if(summe == j)
			{
					System.out.println("Die Zahl: " +j+ " ist eine perfekte Zahl!");
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Danke, funzt


----------

